# Brush Biopsy of common bile duct



## hwilcox07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of any documentation on what codes to use for common bile duct brush biopsies. I've received conflicting information..some saying not to use 4755x codes if not endoscopic and others saying 4755x codes are for endoscopic *OR* interventional. So here is what was done and what I coded:

Diagnostic injection through existing biliary tube: *47505 & 74305*

Brush biopsy of distal common bile duct w/balloon angioplasty of distal common bile duct: *47555*

Removal of internal/external drain and placement of new external drain: 
*47510-59 & 75980-59*

Does this look right? Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## chembree (Jun 5, 2014)

SIR's interventional radiology coding user's guide states:

In the biliary system, the CPT Editorial Panel and HCFA (now CMS) instructions to use the endoscopy codes (47552-47556) were direct and specific. To this end, radiological supervison & interpretation code cross references were inserted in the AMA CPT manual and a new biliary "endoscopy" code (47556) was also added at the request of the SIR and the ACR. Therefore, the biliary "endoscopy" codes (47552-47556) are to be considered the accurate codes for describing these services whether performed percutaneously or by endoscopic approach."


----------

